# Pics of the last year living in my van



## zenchop (Jul 21, 2022)

Just posting some pics, I guess if anyone is wondering how good can the view be if you're tied to a van with no lift or 4x4 and can't get crazy in the wilderness. It's still worth it, always worth it, those moments when it's just you and the world, that's better than religion every time.


----------



## borek921 (Jul 26, 2022)

How do you get by to have enough for gas and some (knock on wood) van malfunctions?


----------



## zenchop (Jul 26, 2022)

I get disability and I try to fix my own stuff when that happens. You get good at repairs at least on that vehicle after you've been driving a while. Gas sucks, right now I'm planning to go to Nashville for a couple weeks and getting back that would be most of my disability so it's all about timing and being very simple with how one entertains ones self. I'm a fan of YouTube and camping which are pretty cheap. And making stuff with chicken wire but that's a new hobby.


----------

